# Confused



## GivingUp (Feb 9, 2010)

Today I pretty much gave in to my hopes that things would work out in our relationship. I have done everything that I knew to do to no avail. My husband just will not communicate and tell me what is going on with him. Therefore I can't make things better because I don't know what the problems are. We have been separated for the last 3 1/2 months. Today I told him he could file the papers if that is what he wants. I did have questions about things. He called and we had one of the most sincere conversations we have had in months, this including before the separation. He actually told me some of his feelings and called me "darling" which he hasn't done in many months either. I don't really know what to make of this. I don't want to give up hope but I am also tired of the pain. Does anyone have any insight on this? Thanks.


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I read this as meaning you spoke on the phone. I don't mean to sound facetious, but if you can communicate 'safely' over a phone line maybe that's the way to go for a while? 

I have some experience of this - my father is an extremely inhibited man and face-to-face conversations with him are very difficult. But over the phone he's a different man altogether and opens up freely. So that's how we communicate now!

I hope things go well for you.


----------

